# Cold Climate Grape- Planning Session #1



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2009)

A few of you may have noticed me missing a couple days. I traveled across Lake Champlain to Burlington Vt. I was invited as a representative to the Lake Champlain Grape Grower's Association and representing my work at the Willsboro Cold Hardy Trial. 


I was attending the first planning session being held to help formulate ideas and a plan of action for the Cold Climate Grape growing regions to unite in support of the industry. Representatives from most of the involved states Extension and Research were there along with Wine Industry Representatives. There were reps from NY, Vt. New Hampshire, Conn, Mass,and Pennsylvania there. Then there was also folks from Iowa and a couple other midwestern states and a good representation of Minnesota,


The idea behind this is to formulate a plan of action for further research and aide to vineyards all the way from planning, vine breeding, growing vines, and after picking how to treat the wine from these grapes while making wine. Ideas were also put forth formarketing and economics. We even had a Farm Social Scientist there to help with tying the industry further into communities, etc. 


There were many good ideas brought forth. The ideas were condensed and pioritized today. A second planning session will be held in Minnesota in February. These will be used as the basis for forumlating stratedgy for support and grant submission. 


This was another great meeting to attend by invitation. Attendance was about 60 researchers and vineyard and industry people. I had a chance to meet many very interesting people once again that I have read about and now got to meet them in person.


Yesterday's session was topped off with a tasting of about 100 of the best cold hardy grape wines made. Then 15 of us meandered the streets of Burlington in search of great food. 


I just thought I would share this with others to let them know that there are programs and people out there who genuinely care about the industry and further it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2009)

Good reading there buddy. Hopefully you and others get the grants needed to keep up the good work.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 13, 2009)

good info Rich

what did you think about these 100 best cold hardy grapes?

is it possible to find good food in Burlington Vermont?

did you run into Congresssman Bernie Sanders?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Al Fulchino said:


> good info Rich
> 
> what did you think about these 100 best cold hardy grapes?
> 
> ...


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, now I see what you mean. There were only about 10-12 varieties represented, but a number of each kind. The most sampled were the LaCrescent and the Marquette. Peter Hemstad of U Minn had a number of his St. Crox Vineyards wines there and were quite good. Two of the Vt Marquettes (Shelburne Vineuyard and Lincoln Peak Vineyard and Winery) were astounding but quite different. Only one LaCrescent I had was mediocre and all the rest very good. Lots of Ports and a few Ice Wines.


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 14, 2009)

appleman said:


> ...A second planning session will be held in Minnesota in February....



Take your mittens!


----------



## LittleLeroy (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow I din't expect to here about Burilington Vt in this place. I am from VT and always visit burlington when I am there. what a beautiful city and I love the lake.


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm looking forward to hearing about "how to treat the wine from these grapes while making wine", something all we cold-hardy northern guys need to know. Keep the info coming Rich!


----------



## R Ziegler (Dec 3, 2009)

I just went back to re-read this post and just noticed the Cold Climate Grape-Planning Session #2 is being held in Minnesota in Feb. Not sure how i missed that the first time around. 






Rich. Is it being held during the 2010 Cold Climate Grape &amp; Wine Conference - Feb 11-13, 2010? 
I can't afford the whole conference this year, but was thinking of going either Feb 11 or 12.


If so, you will have to let me know what day you will be there, if any. If you aren't here during the conference, I would still enjoy meeting up w/ you. Heck, I'll buy you a beer or 2. 


Also, is the planning session open for anyone to just sit down and listen?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know any of the particulars of that meeting. I will be checking into it more later, but I have no plans to go. That might change later, but for now I don't know if they have decided on the eastern delegation going to that one yet.


----------



## farmer (Dec 3, 2009)

I am also looking forward to any and all the information you may have for all the northern growers.


----------

